# I Survived book series--has your child read these books?



## writermother (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm a writer working on an article about Scholastic's I Survived book series. If your child has been influenced by the books or if you have feelings about them, positive or negative, please private message me here. Thanks!


----------

